# Interested to Sub at Indiana



## Jerie212 (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi,
I am interested to Sub-contract in my area Valparaiso Indiana. Please reach me at 219-462-5871 or e-mail me [email protected] I'm happy to hear from you.
thanks


----------



## IndySnowPlowers (Feb 5, 2003)

*check our site out*

hey, check out website out and if you want we can put you on the Locate a Plower page.

We can't guarantee you any work for up there, but at least your name will be seen. Contact us for more info.

www.IndySnowPlowers.com

Steve


----------

